# Bass Fishing Around Athens



## leb45701 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am relatively new to the Athens area and I am looking for a good place to bass fish. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

leb45701 said:


> I am relatively new to the Athens area and I am looking for a good place to bass fish. Does anyone have any suggestions?


The best largemouth bass lake in the Athens area is Fox Lake. Get yourself a canoe/kayak/jon boat and check it out.


----------



## leb45701 (Jun 4, 2013)

I currently don't have the resources to get on the water. Is the bass fishing good from the bank at Fox?


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

Try the DNR pond on East State Street. Has some big crappie and bass in there and not much pressure. There's also a nice pond on Route 13 just below Chauncey. Lake Snowden in Albany and Dow Lake at Stroud's Run State Park also can be fished without a boat. Try the Hocking River at White's Mill just downstream of the Richland Avenue bridge. Get a small boat or canoe and fish the same areas. All good spots.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I would try the hocking river. Excellent smallmouth bass fishing and good for spotted bass tool


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree the Hocking is the place to start right in Athens, Or just hit some back roads and look for ponds and ask for permission, I've gained lots of access to awesome ponds this way


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OHfishfinder (Jan 26, 2012)

Lots of places around Athens to fish. However almost everyone is fishing. The number of fisherman in areas where I have been in the past where nobody used to go astounds me. All areas thy people have mentioned are good. -tight lines


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

Check out Fox Lake, I have heard great things.


----------

